# Hormone change issues?



## IndigoHorse (Aug 19, 2014)

So, for a while Winthrop has been exhibiting unwanted mating behaviors. I'd tried to get him on a better sleep schedule, but it took some work to get a place ready for him that would be dark and quiet enough. He's down there 12-14 hours every night. He doesn't really eat when he's down there, although I have seen him drink from his dish a few times (he's in a travel cage when he's in his nighttime spot, and I'm not quite sure he's comfortable with getting to his food dish). He eats normally during the day, and though I had to remove his dropper water bottle because he would obsessively mate with it, he drinks from his dish just fine. The main worrying this is that today (4 days into his new schedule) he's been very fluffed up almost constantly. He's a little bit more shy than normal, but his attitude fluctuates a bit usually anyway. It's just that his feathers are always fluffed up really big. Is this an illness thing? Stress? Hormone problems? What should I do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you provide more information it will be helpful.

Is Winthrop currently molting?
(My budgies fluff up more when they are molting)

Is he eating, drinking, playing and pooping normally?

Is the temperature in the house fluctuating a lot?*


----------

